# Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an



## theon greyjoy (28. Mai 2011)

*Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Ich habe Board mit aufgesetzter CPU+Lüfter und RAM in ein neues Gehäuse mit neuem Netzteil gebaut.
Vorher lief es ohne Probleme im alten gehäuse.
Im neuen Gehäuse war der Computer nicht mehr zu starten, beim Einschalten dreht sich der Lüfter der CPU kurz, das Netzteil macht garkeine Geräusche (der Netzteil-Lüfter geht auch nicht an).
Alles genau überprüft, Kabel sind richtig angeschlossen, auch der 4 poliger Stecker ist dran (wenn der nicht zusätzlich drinsteckt kommt nicht mal die kurze Drehbewegung).

Nun habe ich das Netzteil ausgetauscht. Bringt aber das Gleiche, nur dass diesmal vor dem Lüfterdreher noch ein leichtes Quietschgeräusch kommt.

Nun kann es wohl nur noch am Mainboard liegen,oder? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Die Frage ist auch ob ich das Board (vor ca. 4 Monaten gekauft) noch umtauschen kann.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Hi,

schau mal, ob Du aus Versehen einen Abstandshalter zuviel montiert hast. Das kann einen Kurzen geben.

Hast Du schon mal probiert, ob der Rechner in der Minimalkonfiguration startet?

Ansonsten kannst Du das Board natürlich umtauschen, hast ja 2 Jahre Garantie drauf


----------



## Lordac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Hallo,

hast du auch die Abstandshalter im neuen Gehäuse überprüft? 

Falls etwas beu gekauftes defekt sein sollte kannst du es natürlich zur Reparatur zurück schicken, direkt umtauschen wird nicht gehen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## der_knoben (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Mach mal nen "Leerstart" mit dem NT. Dazu nur Lüfter und HDD an das NT anschließen. Sonstige Kabel sollten nicht angeschlossen sein.
Dann nimmst du ne Metallbüroklammer und biegst sie so zurecht, dass du den grünen auf irgendeinen schwarzen Pol überbrücken kannst. Die Büroklammer stecken lassen. Wenn das NT sowie die Lüfter und HDDs korrekt anlaufen, ist es schon mal relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass das NT defekt ist. Ansonsten ist es defekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Jop, höchstwahrscheinlich ist es das Mainboard, genau das gleiche Szenario musste ich auch mit meinem Pc durchgehen^^
Netzteil ises ja schonmal nicht


----------



## theon greyjoy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Das mit den Abstandshaltern kann ich überprüfen - bzw. was genau soll ich überprüfen?
Was bedeutet "zuviel"? Ich habe 4 oder 5 dieser Schrauben auf denen das Mainboard liegt dran.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*

Dazu schaust Du, ob sich *nur* da Abstandshalter befinden, wo auch ein Befestigungsloch im Mainboard für die Schrauben ist. Wenn ein Abstandshalter an einer anderen Stelle das Board berührt  -->Kurzschluss


----------



## theon greyjoy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Zusammenbau: CPU Lüfter dreht kurz, Computer geht nicht an*



Softy schrieb:


> Dazu schaust Du, ob sich *nur* da Abstandshalter befinden, wo auch ein Befestigungsloch im Mainboard für die Schrauben ist. Wenn ein Abstandshalter an einer anderen Stelle das Board berührt  -->Kurzschluss



Das wars. Ein Abstandshalter war falsch.
Ich bin nicht drauf gekommen und etwa 20 Leute die ich so gefragt habe auch nicht... (ink. Hardware-Versandfirma).

Vielen Dank.


----------

